# How do I adjust screen display, etc. on Sony Vaio laptop?



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I was given an old Sony Vaio laptop running Win2000 pro, and I can't figure out how to adjust brightness...where the heck would these settings be?

anyone know? thanks!


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

Well on other Laptops screen brightness is changed by a keyboard combination using the fn (function) key and one of the function (top row) keys. Usually the adjuster key has a picture of the Sun and an UP or DOWN arrow.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

thanks! I found it, but can't figure out how to adjust the brightness...it comes up but I can't figure out exactly what to do...

also...how do I shut it off? there is an "on" switch, but it just sits there on "it's now safe to turn off your computer." How do you shut it off?!


----------



## winbob (Aug 2, 2004)

bj nick,

1. To adj the brightness either repeatedly hit the numbered function key, or hold it down.

2. My HP shuts off by holding down the ON button.


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

it worked! thanks! I appreciate it!

One last question...what is the best way to get system info on Win2000...? I want to know ram, cpu speed, etc.:up:


----------



## desertdragon (Oct 10, 2005)

Right click your mouse in the TOOLBARS, look for TASK MANAGER and left click your mouse, You will see Applications, Processes and Performance. Click Performance.

Or you can use cpuz

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks! this issue is resolved- the laptop went kaput!


----------

